# Lobster Jib Board?



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

What do you guys think of the new 2011-2012 Lobster Jib board? I'm looking to get it with a pair of union contacts. LOBSTER :: THE JIBBAORD


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

Check out the bataleon Airobic. I am pretty sure its the same board.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If I remember right the Jib is a softer FunKink and the Park is a softer ET.

Just get an Airobic?


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

I know its a Bataleon copy (especially since its made by the same people in the same factory)The main thing is that I can ride the Lobster Jib in a 144 and thats the only ib board I could find that I can ride that short. 

Edit- I also just found out that both boards cost the exact same amount of money.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

how much do you weigh?


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

135 pounds and I'm 5"9 really I should ride like a 147cm but most boards i cant ride that short because of my size 11.5 boot. The Lobster Jib is the only board I can actually ride that short. Also If I was gonna "proper: size and get the 148 than I would still go with the Lobster vs the Bataleon since they are the same board at the same price and it would just be a looks thing.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm almost pretty sure the Lobster Jib has the same press and design as the Disaster, and the Park is the same as the ET maybe softer.. cant remember where I read that though.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Do not buy a 144. Hell at your weight learn to jib for real and don't drop below 150.

I've only got 10lbs on you and I'm on a 152 for most of my jibbing now. 

Just get the 151, it's plenty soft and that way you don't have something that's only useful on jibs.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

I currently ride a Burton Hero 152 for jibbing (Yeah I know Burton sucks I got it when I first started) and I cant press it with anywhere near as much ease as my friends Rome Artifact 144 or his Horoscope FK 149. The longest Id want to go would be the 148 and I still wanna try the 144 even more.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Now I get it, you never learned how to press. Its a press, not a lean. Start there.

The Hero of past was a jibstick. It's got squeezebox now making it a solid choice for all park goodness. It's a Burton I endorse.

Get what you want, people don't seem to want to listen to me when I give them advice on jibsticks here. I basically hit jumps just to know how a board jumps, other than that I jib. 

If you're really worried about all this, get a 152 Nitro Subzero or Signal Park Rocker. If you can't jib those, quit or go demo a cambered board till you learn to press that. Then you also have a board that is capable of cruising the mountain or hitting pow if the occasion rises. Recently been on the Rocker in that size, surprisingly rideable for that crazy rocker. If you're on a small hill most your days this thing is a blast.

If you're dead set on sub 150, do not go to the 144. That will negatively effect your jibbing as you will have no nose or tail to balance on.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

I can press properly I just want something a bit softer than what I have now and a bit shorter. I can definitely press my board it just takes a lot more effort than on the other two that I stated. I don't lean to press I make sure I'm balanced over the tail and that I don't roll my knees. I agree that maybe 144 is TOO short but what about the 148?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well just know, from my experience downsizing and going softer makes you a better jibber short term, but long term it limits you. I stiffer board gives you more fine control.

Get the 148, jib the hell out of and kill it, then get the 151 next year.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Also by next year (hopefully) Ill be bigger especially since most of the guys in my family are like 6'3 and im only 5'9.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Leave the interwebz now and go eat a burger then. Grow. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

And go skate. Skating helps snowboarding. Cause skatings harder.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

I skate but im no good I can only like Pop Shuvit Kickflip and Varial Flip.


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

Reviving an old thread....
I just picked up last year's Lobster Jib Board 153, and was hoping people have had a chance to ride it.
What were your impressions?
I'll be taking it out to a local tiny hill this weekend, but was looking for some insight before I strap in.
I'm putting on a pair of Burton Missions. 
Looking forward to some feedback.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

jdthai said:


> Reviving an old thread....
> I just picked up last year's Lobster Jib Board 153, and was hoping people have had a chance to ride it.
> What were your impressions?
> I'll be taking it out to a local tiny hill this weekend, but was looking for some insight before I strap in.
> ...


I now have the Lobster Freestyle and I love it. A word of advice, if you're a park guy, and this is your first board with TBT, take a few runs on the normal trails first. I spent my first few runs with TBT on my butt as I got adjusted to the way it carves. Other than that I know a few kids with Bataleon Disasters and one kid with a Lobster Jib (they are basically the same thing) and they all love theirs. Shred it up.


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

CheoSamad said:


> I now have the Lobster Freestyle and I love it. A word of advice, if you're a park guy, and this is your first board with TBT, take a few runs on the normal trails first. I spent my first few runs with TBT on my butt as I got adjusted to the way it carves. Other than that I know a few kids with Bataleon Disasters and one kid with a Lobster Jib (they are basically the same thing) and they all love theirs. Shred it up.


Thanks for the input!
I'm actually a 2nd season noob. I've just started hitting little jumps and want to work on jibs.
I'm riding a directional rocker board at the moment; last year's Burton TWC. I'm hoping the Lobster is loose enough to let me butter around, but still be ok for groomers.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

jdthai said:


> Thanks for the input!
> I'm actually a 2nd season noob. I've just started hitting little jumps and want to work on jibs.
> I'm riding a directional rocker board at the moment; last year's Burton TWC. I'm hoping the Lobster is loose enough to let me butter around, but still be ok for groomers.


Camber should help on the groomers, but I wouldn't bomb it at mach 9. As for being soft enough to jib around....... lets just say it has the department handled better than almost anything I can think of.......


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Cheo!

I can't wait to get it out on the hill. It's currently undergoing a basegrind and wax before I strap the Missions on it.

What are some tips I should keep in mind whilst teaching myself to jib? I want to concentrate on keeping balance when landing and transferring weight when buttering.


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

CheoSamad said:


> Camber should help on the groomers, but I wouldn't bomb it at mach 9. As for being soft enough to jib around....... lets just say it has the department handled better than almost anything I can think of.......


Cheo knows what he's talking about here...
Have had it out 6-7 times now and am loving it!
It sucks for bombing, as you said, but that's why we build a quiver, right???!!!...
At low speeds, it's great for spins, presses, rails, boxes and jumps.
It is so forgiving, and floats over everything.
I'm 5'8", 180lbs, size 12 Burton Motos and glad I went with the 153.
Perfect for this type of board. Having a blast!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

I can pass any skier out there with my 157 freestyle. You guys suck, mine is rock solid at speeds, but then again its 99% rider, 1% board.


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> I can pass any skier out there with my 157 freestyle. You guys suck, mine is rock solid at speeds, but then again its 99% rider, 1% board.


...and 99% reading the thread to know we are talking about the JIBBOARD, 1% thinking we are talking about the FREESTYLE....
Then again, you must be a 99% better rider than I am, since you can pass skiers, but I digress....
Do you see many Lobster riders where you are?
I see very few around here, in Ontario.....but when I do, I take notice and we talk.
Not much LOBSTER action here on the forums.....looking for more...

- JD


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

jdthai said:


> ...and 99% reading the thread to know we are talking about the JIBBOARD, 1% thinking we are talking about the FREESTYLE....
> Then again, you must be a 99% better rider than I am, since you can pass skiers, but I digress....
> Do you see many Lobster riders where you are?
> I see very few around here, in Ontario.....but when I do, I take notice and we talk.
> ...


Whoops. Missed the whole topic. anyways, nope, havent seen one lobster stick ever. Then again, considering the graphics i would be surprised to see anyone with one other that punk ass 12 year old. I stickered the shit outa mine. And hell yeah, that sintered base on Bataleons is so fucking fast. I wax every time i go out.


----------



## blockay (Jan 4, 2013)

do u use expensive wax? how long does it take u to wax a board normally? ive only hot waxed twice and it felt like forever both times lol


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Whoops. Missed the whole topic. anyways, nope, havent seen one lobster stick ever. Then again, considering the graphics i would be surprised to see anyone with one other that punk ass 12 year old. I stickered the shit outa mine. And hell yeah, that sintered base on Bataleons is so fucking fast. I wax every time i go out.


Ya, my JIBBOARD felt fast as hell first coupe times out, then I either got used to it, or shredded it down.....
People are always pissing on the graphics.
I get it...the artist editions are too much.
But I dig the originals. Mine is last year's edition like this:









The new ones are pretty slick, too.

- JD


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

jdthai said:


> Ya, my JIBBOARD felt fast as hell first coupe times out, then I either got used to it, or shredded it down.....
> People are always pissing on the graphics.
> I get it...the artist editions are too much.
> But I dig the originals. Mine is last year's edition like this:
> ...


I hate to seem like a douche but I'm probably getting this years Artist Edition Jib board. So stoked on the Lobster Freestyle I have already. I think a lot of people are scared away from the brand by the graphics, and to be honest (unless they go to Bataleon) they are missing out on some sick boards.


----------

